# aftermarket nav



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Thought I would post some pics


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool, glad you got it working. How satisfied are you with that unit? I still can't decide if I want to go with a unit like that or try to see if I can get the oem nav installed.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

check out the roadrover one..im considering it..looks very good


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Thought I would post some pics


Are you running Primo gps software?


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

does that change the whole interface of the system or just the nav? i was looking into that system but didn't want something that wouldn't interface with the existing gps antenna or onstar...and i thought the gui was ugly.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The pictures shown are from the gps softwaore. The standard interface returns once I exit the gps software.
It's a shame the people selling the system couldn't figure out how to provide us a working nav.
Onstar still works perfectly even though I let mine expire.


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> The pictures shown are from the gps softwaore. The standard interface returns once I exit the gps software.
> It's a shame the people selling the system couldn't figure out how to provide us a working nav.
> Onstar still works perfectly even though I let mine expire.


Did you buy your unit from Electron Performance or their parent company Genome Group? I bought one from them for my 2012 ECO and the software is EXTREMELY buggy. The worst is that the radio shuts off when I change the temperature or lock the doors. Onstar doesn't work either - there's no where to hook up the antenna on the new unit. Also, the GPS antenna is external via a magnetic stick-on antenna but the radio software doesn't recognize it.


----------

